# Review: Mothers Mag & Aluminum Polish - Exhaust Tip Polishing - RUPES Nano



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Review: Mothers Mag & Aluminum Polish - Exhaust Tip Polishing - RUPES Nano*

Mothers Mag & Aluminum Polish










*What is it?*
Aluminum polish.

*What does it do?*

Removes oxidation and staining to restore a bright shine to dull aluminum surfaces.

*When do I use it?*

Anytime you discover dull, oxidized aluminum surfaces and you want to restore a brilliant shine.

*Why should I use it?*

To restore a clean, bright mirror appearance to aluminum surfaces.

Exhaust Tip Polishing and Restoration

Over the weekend my brother-in-law PJ had a chance to test out Mothers Mag & Aluminum Polish as a polish to restore exhaust tips.

BEFORE










The black exhaust build-up on the inside of these exhaust tips was hardened and cemented to the metal finish.










We tried a couple of metal polishes and nothing was working fast enough or effective enough.










*PJ asked me if I had anything else? *

I thought? Yeah - I have some Mothers Mag & Aluminum Polish that we use for our car detailing classes.










So I handed him the plastic tub of Mothers polish and he gave it a try.










Instead of working by hand, PJ used the RUPES Nano in Long Neck version with a RUPES 1.5" Coarse Wool Pad.










_*And BOOM! *_










*The Mothers Mag & Aluminum Polish easily removed the hardened black exhaust build-up and restored a beautiful, bright and shiny appearance.*










So much better!










Review

I've been using this product for decades. It's a consistent and time-proven performer when it comes to polishing and restoring dull, oxidized aluminum. When PJ asked me if I had something different he could try I had just put the Mothers mag polish away. It was in the garage and I had walked it outside the garage to my product inventory area for are car detailing classes. So it was FRESH in my mind. I kind of thought, well if these other products were not working, I doubt the Mothers product would work and it was probably just a case of too tough of a job.

But I figured, what the heck, so I retrieved it, handed it to PJ and in a few minutes he told me,

_*Yeah... that's working!*_

Once again, a tried and true product proves itself again. This product should be a staple in every car guy's garage and also the inventory of every pro detailer. It flat out works.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Just want to add...

When working on exhaust tips - your pads are going to get abused big time...










I'm going to wash this pad in the washing machine, I'll pre-treat it first. Then I'll share how it looks after coming out of the clothes dryer.

If it looks like toast, as in looks ruined - I'll save it for more like like you see in this review.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

They've certainly come up very well :thumb:

Did you try the other metal polishes by hand or machine as above ?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Did you try the other metal polishes by hand or machine as above ?


Yes.

From the first post in this thread.



Mike Phillips said:


> We tried a couple of metal polishes and nothing was working fast enough or effective enough.


Most metal polishes work pretty good. I've cleaned a LOT of exhaust tips in my life. I actually don't care about clean exhaust tips, that's an OCD thing for other people - but I clean them on other cars as a part of the vocation.

Not sure why the exhaust staining and build-up on these particular exhaust tips was to tough - but it was. Kind of baked-on.

The Mothers took care of it easily. I told PJ if it didn't work I had some #0000 steel wool but I don't like to use steel wool on any metal or glass for that matter.

Luckily - the Mothers took care of the problem. I could have just moved through the detail but it comes naturally to take a few pictures and share with others what we did and what we used.

I think I'm going on 20+ years in the forum world doing this now. So yeah, kind of comes naturally.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Mike Phillips said:


> [URL="https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=423342]
> 
> So I handed him the plastic tub of Mothers polish and he gave it a try.
> 
> Instead of working by hand, PJ used the RUPES Nano in Long Neck version with a RUPES 1.5" Coarse Wool Pad.


Cheers, it was the above - 'instead of working by hand' that I was unsure about.

Thanks for the clarity. :thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Cheers, it was the above - 'instead of working by hand' that I was unsure about.
> 
> Thanks for the clarity. :thumb:


Copy that. PJ could have worked by hand but he wanted to test out the RUPES Nano.

Besides that - we don't sell hands at Autogeek.


----------

